# TTOC West London meet/eat date - September 26th



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

**** Date changed as I'm away with work on the 19th****

New date 26th September. Other details unchanged

It's been a while, here's hoping we get some summer for this one. We've got the upstairs booked with views over the river. Parking available in pub car park and in quiet streets around, no other events on at the pub so we should be OK. No olympics either.

Bull's Head, Chiswick, West London, 7.30 PM. Just off the M4 J1 (Chiswick roundabout for you locals)
http://www.chefandbrewer.com/

It's a casual meet with good food, drink and banter at a great riverside location - if you've not been to a meet before, we don't bite and probably won't be able to talk about cars all night.

Please post below if you're intending to come to I can confirm final numbers to the pub. 

1. Gone Ape
2. greyhound
3. level2005uk
4. CharlesUK
5. Adajason
6. Oldscool
7. Sean225


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Im interested in meeting some fellow TT'eeers, DInner sounds good, but can i suggest something a bit more active? oh i dont know, bowling? anyhow, Dinner date sounds good,


----------



## level2005uk (Feb 5, 2012)

Im well up for this ... About time there is a meet in London lol


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No probs guys suggestions gratefully received

See you both there


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

I should be there!!


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i'll try and make it but wont be there till about 8.15


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Still on for next wednesday 26th - any more?


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

I might Pop along i'm from Brentford and its on my way home from work.

Will they be showing the UTD game.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

No problem Sean. I'm not sure about the football...


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

sorry, completely forgot about this!! did it happen?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes, but it wasn't well attended and was shorter than usual as a result.

It does help if people let the organiser know if they can't make it, if for no other reason than the pub etc can release tables to the eurobox-driving masses

See you at another one sometime


----------



## ttemmap (Sep 30, 2012)

I've just joined TTF/TTOC and am London based. Missed this one, but can try and make it to the next one


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome aboard TTemmaP, what part of london are you in?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes welcome, there's a drive to Goodwood this sunday but it's an early start, next meet will be late november/december.


----------



## ttemmap (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Cheers for the welcomes! I'm South London. Aw - unfortunately I can't do this Sunday, but keep me posted about Nov/Dec. 8) Have a good one on Sun!

Emma


----------



## adajason (Feb 4, 2010)

Really sorry I couldn't make it to this. Had a deadline at work and ended up working late. Gutted :'( I felt like I was waiting ages for this as well.


----------

